# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Как передать счет фактуру из Бух 7.7 в 8.3

## zimbabwe

Подскажите возможно ли определенную счет фактуру выданную из бух 7.7 передать в базу бух 8.3 тоже в выданные сф? 7.7. в одном месте стоит выписывает счета и делает сф,  потом бумажная сф передается в место, где происходит учет и там ее вбивают в 8.3.  Есть ли способ экспорта сф в какой-либо формат из 7.7. с последующим импортом в 8.3. (из выданных сф в выданные сф)? Только начал курить тему с 1с, пока не раскурил ...

----------


## Online_Z

штатной обработки для такого обмена нет, но можно написать без проблем.

p.s.
выгрузка/загрузка - это уже не модно )))
посмотри вариант работы в облаке - одновременно оба пользователя могут работать с одной базой через инет, не нужно будет никуда ничего выгружать/загружать
если лень заморачиваться, то есть готовые решения 1С в облаке, например 1С:Фреш, стоимость где-то 500-600 руб. в месяц за одного юзера
если готов заморочиться, то можно поднять нечто подобное на своем или арендованном серваке, будет дешевле

----------

zimbabwe (28.06.2017)

----------


## zimbabwe

Какие исходные данные нужно предоставить программеру для написания обработки?

----------


## zimbabwe

И сколько такая работа может стоить? Подскажете?

----------

